# How many mares do you book?



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a question that I've had for awhile,but never came across an answer. How many mares do you book to your stallion? For live cover or shipped semen. I do not own a stallion, but incase I ever did in the future, I'd like to know how many is too many. I do know for each stallion it may differ just depending on how many he can cover. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You're right, a lot of the decision depends on the horse. Age, sex drive, fertility, etc.
My four year is a horn bag and I've seen him breed a mare and 15 minutes later he was going at mare 2. My six year old waited hours between. 
If your stallion has low fertility you probably don't want to breed outside mares unless you aren't breeding your own. 
I have two right now and I might stand them to public next yar. If I do, it will only be 1-2 mares. Both of my guys are the only sons of their sires in Canada and I do not want to flood the market with their foals. If you REALLY want their pedigrees there is a 99% chance that you will have to buy a foal that I put on the ground.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

It really depends on the stallion and the stallions owner. I NEVER live cover anything. All my breeding is AI. Some owners have very specific requirements of the mare and/or mare owner, which limits the number who can even apply. Others dont care how many or what gets bred. Each stallion is different in how many mares can be bred from one collection. I do stick to the mon, wed, fri only for collections day, but that is more to keep my sanity and for a smooth running business.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I only do live cover and have booked as many as 20 mares to one stallion in a year. It depends on how many are interested and if I have the space and time. My mares come first. Shalom


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you all! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

